# Getting back....



## XXL (Apr 1, 2015)

Getting back to the gym after a long time off... (about 24 mos). Hurt my back and wasnt able to lift but i got the green light yest. and am heading back today. 

32
6ft
193 lbs
before i got hurt i had ran a cycle that gave great results physically but crushed my nat. t..14 weeks,  test e 600mg wk, deca 250 (cut this out at week 5), var 60 mg ed for 6 weeks.... pct was hcg, hmg, clomid, aromasin, support supps. (which fucked me up a bit.. test has never been "norm" after this cycle, from 500 pre cycle to about 350  6 mos after pct but free test is on the higher side so i really never feel the full effect. lh and fsh, pituitary all norm.)
bf currently around 20% now... 

any suggestions to put some pep into the workouts, cut this fucking bf and get a jump start? i just want to look and feel like me again. anyone coming off a injury def gets my mental state here.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 1, 2015)

make sure you go easy to avoid injuries, since its been a while. good luck


----------



## Dr.Tox (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome back. I have come off injury several times myself. Recently spiral fracture of right humerus done drunk arm wrestling... not smart I know!
Anyway just curious-You mentioned Aromasin as PCT. This should have been used during the cycle. Zero estrogen is no good. Too high of estrogen is no good. Most likey you suppressed estrogen so much, production of natural testosterone does not enjoy this environment.
Getting back to your questions. LH lutenizing hormone seems to have poor output. Get your self prescription Clomid.
Take 50 mg ED or even better good HCG.
Body sometimes takes up to 8months to get back to homeostasis. I have personally rebounded from just not understanding 2 years back.
Regarding pep, I know how eager you are to jump back on a cycle but if I were you I would get back consistently in the gym and tighten up your diet. Start there and then hit the gear. You will reduce likelihood of re-injury and have better overall net results.
Stay Strong!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome back XXL, injuries blow so be careful not to injury it again. My issue coming back from a knee a long time ago was not hurting something else by compensating to protect my injured knee. The other knee started to get tender and my back, so ease into it. Reps and lower weight are gonna be your bff for a while haha good luck! Welcome back


----------



## XXL (Apr 8, 2015)

yea... so i started out stretching.... couldnt get up off the floor.... this is bad... 
i knew this was gonna be a slow painful process, esp since i lost 90% of my gains but this is just damaging to my pride. i feel like im 90 smh... gonna be a long road my friends


----------



## XXL (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr.Tox said:


> Welcome back. I have come off injury several times myself. Recently spiral fracture of right humerus done drunk arm wrestling... not smart I know!
> Anyway just curious-You mentioned Aromasin as PCT. This should have been used during the cycle. Zero estrogen is no good. Too high of estrogen is no good. Most likey you suppressed estrogen so much, production of natural testosterone does not enjoy this environment.
> Getting back to your questions. LH lutenizing hormone seems to have poor output. Get your self prescription Clomid.
> Take 50 mg ED or even better good HCG.
> ...



Thanks bro!
ran aromasin during pct cause i didnt run any a.i during cycle and was blasting hcg on top of that in pct so i had to take it down a bit to avoid rebound. my estro was sky high and test was dropping fast. tried to keep a even playing field. in the end my free t was high, total t was low normal at 350-370, lh and fsh were normal, ect ect. all normal except my total t which kinda fucked me up. i chaulked it up to the deca. 
i agree with not jumping on a cycle but ive been away from gears for so long now i was wondering what non supressive gears or supps have peaked their heads. Diet and determination are gonna be key here... my drive is crushed right now cause im just not what i used to be.. this injury took a lot from me including my optimism. i just gotta stick it out and try my best i guess... starting over fucking blows.


----------



## XXL (Apr 8, 2015)

Jersey gym rat said:


> Welcome back XXL, injuries blow so be careful not to injury it again. My issue coming back from a knee a long time ago was not hurting something else by compensating to protect my injured knee. The other knee started to get tender and my back, so ease into it. Reps and lower weight are gonna be your bff for a while haha good luck! Welcome back



you can say that again... reps and lower weight aka welcome to the kiddy table fml


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2015)

I feel ya bro....TRUST me, I know what you are going thru.  IMHO...I would focus mostly on cardio and diet to get that BF% down and do it all natty.  You can get in the lower teens in 2 months with hard work and proper dieting.  When you get down to those numbers, think about if you want to just harden up and dry out, or start adding chunks of mass.  That's what I would do.  Get some natural energy in ya to help keep the cardio going....taurine, b12 shots, etc.  Clean your system out and get it all ready for the juice when the time comes....you are only a stone throw away.  Sure, you could start now....but it will make a HUGE difference if your bf is a bit lower.  You know how it goes, you said it yourself that your bf needs to go down...so you obviously know what you are doing and you are not a rookie.  Hope your back gets better...that's the boat I'm in.  Sadly, the only things that help are GH and my pain meds.  I would seriously look into GH brother.  And no need to worry about bf% because you are using it for more than just getting shredded, you are using it to help you with your back.  I wrote a thread some time ago about what it has done for my back right here....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/207022-Got-BACK-pain-HGH-amp-BACK-PAIN-HOPE!!!

Good lucky brother, I really feel for anyone that has been in the game and has had to come get out because of back problems and injuries.  GH helps and it's FUCKN BULLSHIT that insurance companies won't pay for medicine that actually helps you!!


/V


----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2015)

hey..XXL

stop being a whiney pussy...get a god damned coach for your flubby ass and lift some pussy weight for a little bit


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey bro, after that much time off and especially considering you're coming off an injury(not knowing exactly what it is) I'd highly recommend 
1) getting you're diet in order
2) getting back into weight training with really light weights(you'll progress with very little right now because of the amount of detraining that has occurred) 
3) slowly get your bf down utilizing tips 1 & 2
4) then consider a cycle once you've gotten at least 6 months under your belt

Jumping on right back on AAS after an injury and that much time off is a recipe for re-injury. 
my 2 cents


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2015)

^^Just about what I had said. Agreed.




/V


----------



## XXL (May 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> hey..XXL
> 
> stop being a whiney pussy...get a god damned coach for your flubby ass and lift some pussy weight for a little bit





dont start with me...  i heard plenty of whining from your ass over the years.. and im pleasently plump fyi jerk


----------



## XXL (May 5, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I feel ya bro....TRUST me, I know what you are going thru.  IMHO...I would focus mostly on cardio and diet to get that BF% down and do it all natty.  You can get in the lower teens in 2 months with hard work and proper dieting.  When you get down to those numbers, think about if you want to just harden up and dry out, or start adding chunks of mass.  That's what I would do.  Get some natural energy in ya to help keep the cardio going....taurine, b12 shots, etc.  Clean your system out and get it all ready for the juice when the time comes....you are only a stone throw away.  Sure, you could start now....but it will make a HUGE difference if your bf is a bit lower.  You know how it goes, you said it yourself that your bf needs to go down...so you obviously know what you are doing and you are not a rookie.  Hope your back gets better...that's the boat I'm in.  Sadly, the only things that help are GH and my pain meds.  I would seriously look into GH brother.  And no need to worry about bf% because you are using it for more than just getting shredded, you are using it to help you with your back.  I wrote a thread some time ago about what it has done for my back right here....
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/207022-Got-BACK-pain-HGH-amp-BACK-PAIN-HOPE!!!
> 
> ...





Thanks bro. i agree with what your saying 100%. 
started dieting, been lifting, cardio fuckin blows but i been goin in on that too... feels so good to be back in a gym tho... i love this shit. was doing seated rows a couple years back and it was my last set, last rep and i yanked with my back, felt a snap and a pop then tingling and burning in my lower back. all within 5 seconds... literally fell off the side of the bench onto the ground and had my 4'11 girlfriend hobble my broken ass to a car and took me straight to the hospital. couldnt move my legs for 3 days. was on iv, morphine, dylaudid, muscle relaxers... i was so high for 3 days just so they could see if i would or could move my legs. single worst experience of my life... 
they said my muscle took the shock, causing a tear, to avoid hittin my spine... in other words my muscle sacrificed itself to protect the bone... hence they said thats it for lifting... 
i get spasms from time to time but i think its from lack of strength and movement. so they finally after 2 years said im gtg. its healed 110%. so now im just taking it easy but pushing where i feel i can. following the #1 rule (listen to your body). 
mentally defeating is a understatment compared to where i was tho. cant lift 1/3 of what iused to... but i guess when your at the bottom theres only 1 way you can go... up. 
i fought off the mentality of going on aas. i know im not ready yet. at least 4 mos of hard work and dieting is in need before i even consider. when the time comes it will be test and my #1 love, var. simple easy and clean. it helps talking t people who have been there tho. i dont feel so defeated afterwards. 

been thinking just cause i respect the science of it... pct after that would be
aromasin continued from cycle through hcg and hmg
hcg for 2 weeks
hmg for 2 weeks
then 
clomid 50/50/50/50/50
test booster/ daa
vitamins ect
would you add anything in here?


----------



## XXL (May 5, 2015)

DaBeast25 said:


> Hey bro, after that much time off and especially considering you're coming off an injury(not knowing exactly what it is) I'd highly recommend
> 1) getting you're diet in order
> 2) getting back into weight training with really light weights(you'll progress with very little right now because of the amount of detraining that has occurred)
> 3) slowly get your bf down utilizing tips 1 & 2
> ...




agreed 100%


----------



## SheriV (May 5, 2015)

XXL said:


> dont start with me...  i heard plenty of whining from your ass over the years.. and im pleasently plump fyi jerk




I am as well 

you missed all my latest whining too..most spectacular to date..I was wondering if opiate overdose or firearm would be the most efficient method


----------



## XXL (May 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I am as well
> 
> you missed all my latest whining too..most spectacular to date..I was wondering if opiate overdose or firearm would be the most efficient method





aww sheri... come rest your head on my lap and tell me all about it  lolol


----------



## SheriV (May 5, 2015)

lol..you're somethin else


----------



## SheriV (May 5, 2015)

oh hey..I'm gonna need for you or your brother to fuckin call me...I just got asked to do a small gig for an audio file...
I need to imitate your accent..lol

its either that or I'll have to take the train in and drink booze all weekend which actually sounds like more fun and might work better


----------



## XXL (May 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> oh hey..I'm gonna need for you or your brother to fuckin call me...I just got asked to do a small gig for an audio file...
> I need to imitate your accent..lol
> 
> its either that or I'll have to take the train in and drink booze all weekend which actually sounds like more fun and might work better




Give me me a call tomorrow. Easy enough. Cut out all r's and in certain cases replace with a w. 
Actually.. Here. Watch this. It'll help. http://youtu.be/iPq05Fpm0Tg

And if you're gonna come into town pleaseeeeee ANYONE FROM OUTTA TOWN watch this. http://youtu.be/8LmPBPWHJu4


----------



## SheriV (May 6, 2015)

hahahahaha


listenin to your brother get cranked up on the phone.. "this fuckin guy" haha
Im like..Im in goodfellas... wth


----------



## SheriV (May 6, 2015)

hahahahaha


listenin to your brother get cranked up on the phone.. "this fuckin guy" haha
Im like..Im in goodfellas... wth


----------

